# Rival hold up



## Dank (Nov 26, 2006)

I've got about 1000 miles so far on my Rival shifters and Force cranks and not one problem. Friend has DA and having small issues with poor shifting. Getting better and better. Love it. See ya on the roads of the southside of Chi-Town...:thumbsup:


----------



## FTR (Sep 20, 2006)

Very pleased with my Rival.
Only have a 100 or so km on it but it has not missed a beat.
Love the double tap shifting. Got used to it very quickly.


----------



## Kalrog (Aug 17, 2006)

My new group is going to meet its new frame this afternoon... review to follow (hopefully) soon.


----------

